# What's your perfect phone?



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Lets make the perfect phone together. ​Everyone shoot ideas and I'll edit the phone's look and details as we go along.​
What would you want it to look like? What colors?​What features would you want it to have?​








*Introducing: **The Google Nebula*​
- Made from 100% recyclable poly-carbonate material
- Pure Goggle, by Google
- Pre-unlocked bootloader

*Hardware:*
- 12 Megapixel rear camera
- 3 Megapixel front facing camera
- Dual LED flash​- Aluminum alloy kickstand
- 9 mm thick
- Micro USB and HDMI compatible
- Desktop dock connectors​- Projector lens​

*The Battery:*
- Removable 2,500 mah lithium ion battery
(At least 1,000 cycles before battery deterioration)

*Storage:*
- Choice between 16, 32, 64 or 128 GB of internal storage.

*The Screen:*
- 4.8 inches edge to edge display
- Super LCD2 HD or Super Amoled Plus HD

*Internal Specs:*
- 2GHz dual-core Samsung Exynos 5250 processor or Snapdragon S4​- 1.5GB ram
- 4G LTE technology
- NFC capable
- Water-_resistant _technology​- Wireless charging (6ft)​- High quality microphones​


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Seriously on point. Although they won't ship it unlocked ever and I'd settle for a high end BSI 8mp over a 13mp and a quality speaker oh and you know decent radios but I'd take a Samoled hd plus over Slcd2

Edit: I wouldn't say no to the S4 Krait either Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> View attachment 22613
> 
> 
> Seriously on point. Although they won't ship it unlocked ever and I'd settle for a high end BSI 8mp over a 13mp and a quality speaker oh and you know decent radios but I'd take a Samoled hd plus over Slcd2
> ...


I probably would too if it didn't use up so much damn battery


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Ur funny lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

as long as you can get 24 hours of screen time and full bars of 4g indoors


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

mistermojorizin said:


> as long as you can get 24 hours of screen time and full bars of 4g indoors


I'd have to ask my sources about that one.


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

lol, you said "perfect"


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd be more interested in dual snap dragons..word on the street is that they are outperforming the tegra quads...besides that 4000 mAh is LARGE....there is a new technology coming out soon that is going to increase the amount of li-ion cells that can be used in a certain amount of space exponentially. (My father owns an electronic engineering firm, specifically makes batteries for phone mfgs....that word was from him) Any who the non removable is a deal breaker for me....I walk around with 4 extended 2100 stocks... (8400 mah....three in my left Jean pocket...my phone/the 4th in my right.) And I can honestly say its of no disconvenience, annoyance, or even discomfort to me to have that tiny bit of extra padding in my left pocket ...interchangeable batteries ftw. I dont know if your local big red rep has been trying to push the (I think its moto) on the go plugin phone charger onto its customers but they have been here. Stating that for just 50 bucks I could get a cpl extra thousand mAH nd I jus laughed and asked why anyone (besides a razr/razr maxx/Droid with a fixed battery) would choose that over this
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I figured the only way you could even imagine a battery that could be that large, would have to be non-removable like a lot of the newer phones coming out. But I really hope that battery rumor is true


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Your angle is definitely right...it would definitely have to be a fixed battery if it were that large and came stock...I would just feel like i lost a good bit of freedom/mobility if i wound up with a fixed battery...My *guy* at vzw (the one who i have a relationship with....we ham it up about droids and rooting etc. etc.) Actually just returned his nexus for the razr maxx and he said the dealbreaker for him was the battery life...megasadface lol. I tryed explaining to him how he couldve done things different but his vision was already _blurred







_


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

nocoast said:


> but his vision was already _blurred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So he was drunk when he bought it







I carry around an extra battery myself to be honest but I usually don't need it unless I don't have a chance to get home until late at night


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Dude you see more holding cells than pelican bay

f2e


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

lol....thats just what i keep at my girlfriends apartment







You should see my collection at home lol..


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

This phone with 5"+ screen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Edit (maybe it does...but i havent seen it)
Oh and this technology doesnt exist yet but it would be cool to get hybrid super amoled/solar panels...so your phone would automatically charge when being used in sunlight or if purposely let sit in a particularly sunny area while turned off (or on at a much less efficient rate...)


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

nocoast said:


> Edit (maybe it does...but i havent seen it)
> Oh and this technology doesnt exist yet but it would be cool to get hybrid super amoled/solar panels...so your phone would automatically charge when being used in sunlight or if purposely let sit in a particularly sunny area while turned off (or on at a much less efficient rate...)


Omg adding that to the OP. I'll edit the phone with awesome ideas so we can all contribute


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

That is DOPE!

What about wireless charging? That would be awesome if we could do this in the near future


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> That is DOPE!
> 
> What about wireless charging? That would be awesome if we could do this in the near future


And another good idea to add to the list!


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

Battery would definitely have to be removable. How else would you do a battery pull when you lock up the phone from tinkering and overclocking and the like? (you know we'd all be doing it)

Otherwise, pretty sure i'd sell my kidney and other various body parts to get my hands on a phone like this.

-insert drooling face emoticon here-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I would like 64gb built in sdcard. I dont really like built in but I can live with it.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

mindleak said:


> Battery would definitely have to be removable. How else would you do a battery pull when you lock up the phone from tinkering and overclocking and the like? (you know we'd all be doing it)
> 
> Otherwise, pretty sure i'd sell my kidney and other various body parts to get my hands on a phone like this.
> 
> ...


I'd probably say the max it can go and still be removable is probably around 2,500 (Galaxy Note status) haha how's that sound?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

as long as it keeps the contour design a la nexus s/galaxy i'd buy it


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Exynos chipset for sure. Samsung has the market in processors. Nothing can compare to Exynos.

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Got bored again: Pikachu edition


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

mindleak said:


> Battery would definitely have to be removable. How else would you do a battery pull when you lock up the phone from tinkering and overclocking and the like? (you know we'd all be doing it)
> 
> Otherwise, pretty sure i'd sell my kidney and other various body parts to get my hands on a phone like this.
> 
> ...


Phones that don't have a removable battery have a button key combination that does the same thing as a battery pull

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Got bored again: Pikachu edition


Love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bubba (Aug 27, 2011)

sonicxml said:


> Phones that don't have a removable battery have a button key combination that does the same thing as a battery pull
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Good morning Sonic...

The button option for not pulling a battery can you explain that process? 
Have you had any issues with this option?

Its Bubba


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Bubba said:


> Its Bubba


 You don't say! Good thing it's your username, your avatar, post and your sig









Mario editoinnnnn


----------



## Bubba (Aug 27, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> You don't say! Good thing it's your username, your avatar, post and your sig
> 
> Mario editoinnnnn


W-A-S... .
And what does this reference mean in your World with my Avatar+ Sig care to comment
















Its Bubba


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

Bubba said:


> Good morning Sonic...
> 
> The button option for not pulling a battery can you explain that process?
> Have you had any issues with this option?
> ...


I used to have a Droid charge as a phone for about a month, and while it had a removable battery it also had something where if you pressed and held the power button for 10 seconds it will shut off just like a battery pull - and this works anywhere (including during boot loops and stuff). And I'm pretty sure all phones without a removable battery have something like this - it may not be the same button combination though.
BTW, the gnex doesn't have a feature like this (afaik) if you were wondering

It worked well for me, and it definitely was easier than taking off the battery cover and doing a battery pull

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Droid 2/Droid 2 Global also has it (control + shift + delete on the keyboard).

OP would be perfect if there was a variant that was smaller (4.3" max imo.... if I wanted a tablet I would buy one) and had a keyboard.

Would also be nice if it had gorilla glass and moto's build quality. Others feel kinda cheep imo

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I just want a phone that's as easy to upgrade the hardware as my pc. I like swap out for more ram or put in a ssd lol. Maybe even swap out processors.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

The battery pull method for the razr is volume down + power.

Definitely the exynos, if I get a vote.

So are we going a little fantasy-ish with design? If so, I'm totally think holographic projections like iron man has. Even if they were just little teeny tiny ones.

Btw, did you make all those phone designs from scratch spaz? Haha, nifty. I like the black and yellow.

edit: yeah, and ive heard about the battery tech thats coming out. Theres also supposed to be a new carbon-based material coming in the next few years that will make silicone switches of today look like the room-sized conputers of the 50's. They think they will be able to make processors 1 atom thick (or processors the same size as today's that are a hundred times as fast). The future with batteries and processors lies in finding new materials. Look at what silicon did for computers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I feel like my perfect phone wouldn't even really be a phone. More like a device that's kind of interconnected with everything and just happens to also be a phone


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> I feel like my perfect phone wouldn't even really be a phone. More like a device that's kind of interconnected with everything and just happens to also be a phone


You're pretty much talking about the mark 7 iron man armor. Yeah, pretty much. Its connected to every satellite in the world--aaaand, its a phone, too! 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

throwbot said:


> You're pretty much talking about the mark 7 iron man armor. Yeah, pretty much. Its connected to every satellite in the world--aaaand, its a phone, too!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Haha I was thinking more currently feasible but.. yes... in a perfect world....


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Not a 13MP camera on the back. Actually, I don't give two shits about the pixel count as long as it's decent (5mp or so). Rather, low light performance and speed should be more important. The low light performance of camera phones has always been pretty poor.

How about a not PenTile display? Super AMOLED HD+?

And Google should come up with the next evolution of MTP that doesn't suck so much.EDIT: To be ridiculous like everyone else, how about Carbon Nanotube batteries? Might as well. Hell, let's try carbon-based transistors in the SoC too, just for the hell of it. And some good quality LTE radios for once.


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

I honestly just want a solar battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

No such thing as perfect, but here's my thoughts to add:
Expandable storage
Swappable parts like a pc
Keyboard like the Mozilla seabird concept phone
Flexible screen and case (easily fits in pockets)
Gddr5 memory
Small cooler for cpu (not like a fan but probably something endothermic).
Build quality at par with Motorola at least
Battery charged with motion like some watches
Fiber optic wiring and usb 3 support
Ir transmitter
(I was toying with this idea, but have a slide out touchscreen keyboard that can be themed and changed into a gaming controller)
And being under .9 cm thick.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I've seen replaceable parts twice now, and while it's kinda a cool idea, it's entirely impractical. Not only is everything integrated into a motherboard of sorts, but you can't really just buy these parts off the shelf. Plus, change too much and you'll need to build a new ROM just for your phone.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I've seen replaceable parts twice now, and while it's kinda a cool idea, it's entirely impractical. Not only is everything integrated into a motherboard of sorts, but you can't really just buy these parts off the shelf. Plus, change too much and you'll need to build a new ROM just for your phone.


Android is adaptable so you will probably just need to drop in new drivers and I wouldn't be suprised if drivers were installed like graphics drivers in windows. There can always be sockets.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

masterchung7 said:


> Android is adaptable so you will probably just need to drop in new drivers and I wouldn't be suprised if drivers were installed like graphics drivers in windows. There can always be sockets.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Except the drivers couldn't be made by us unless the software was open source.

f2e


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

my perfect phone doesnt exist.

And it never will.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay a couple awesome ideas I think I'm gonna add to the op are the projector, motion sensor charging and the flexible screen.

I guess if Google dubbed this as true developer phone they may allow for swapping of the parts, although awesome sounds very unlikely though









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


throwbot said:


> Definitely the exynos, if I get a vote. Btw, did you make all those phone designs from scratch spaz? Haha, nifty. I like the black and yellow.


 Yes sir... I'll upload the original designs which look nothing like those haha


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

x13thangelx said:


> Droid 2/Droid 2 Global also has it (control + shift + delete on the keyboard).
> 
> OP would be perfect if there was a variant that was smaller (4.3" max imo.... if I wanted a tablet I would buy one) and had a keyboard.
> 
> ...


Maybe we can do like a mid range device for people not willing to spend the money on this one too?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

I really like the screen on the Note, so 5.3" would be a nice thing to have. That and maybe a quad-core









There was a this concept phone created by a dude on XDA that was really cool. It used a cartridge like system. The idea was, there would be 3 different shells, and the shells would have a screen preinstalled (I think it was like 3", 3.5", 4.3" can't remember exactly), and then there were different cartridges. The cartridges would depict low to high range devices. So you could have a 4.3" screen shell, and use a cartridge that contained a 13MP camera with a quad-core or a cartridge that only had a 5MP camera with a single core.

The guy later expanded the idea to tablets too, so you could have the same cartridge power your phone and then switch it over to your tablet.

EDIT: I was able to find the link



x13thangelx said:


> Droid 2/Droid 2 Global also has it (control + shift + delete on the keyboard).
> 
> OP would be perfect if there was a variant that was smaller (4.3" max imo.... if I wanted a tablet I would buy one) and had a keyboard.
> 
> ...


Ewwww, that's way small. I thought the X2's screen was huge, but now that I have a GNex, 4.3 seems so small.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> I really like the screen on the Note, so 5.3" would be a nice thing to have. That and maybe a quad-core


Now you're just dreaming


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Hahaha  Gotta start somewhere


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I've seen replaceable parts twice now, and while it's kinda a cool idea, it's entirely impractical. Not only is everything integrated into a motherboard of sorts, but you can't really just buy these parts off the shelf. Plus, change too much and you'll need to build a new ROM just for your phone.


Not only this but if you want a device to be the best it can be you're going to have to position all the hardware parts perfectly (proximity matters for electric signal speed and therefore device speed) and odds are that is going to result in a chipset that isn't easily modifiable from the outside.

Something I'd love to see in a mobile device is edge to edge display.


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Hahaha  Gotta start somewhere


Lol thats just a gnex with a one x back....
But thinking about it, that would actually look pretty nice if done right


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> Android is adaptable so you will probably just need to drop in new drivers and I wouldn't be suprised if drivers were installed like graphics drivers in windows. There can always be sockets.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


You might be surprised at how locked down some of this stuff is. You usually can't even see the detailed specs of a SoC without paying for it.

And I hate to rain on more parades here but...what the hell is this "motion recharge" some of your keep going on about? As it works in watches, as someone mentioned, it's just a weight used to wind-up the mechanism rather than you having to manually do it every day or so. The other thing I can think of is passing a magnet through a coil to generate a small current. That's useful for a flashlight and little more. And it's bulky.

So, are we going for the ideal phone that could be built with tech from the next few years, or just batshit crazy stuff? Because if it's an anything goes deal, imagine Google project glass only embedded in contacts and controllable by thought rather than voice: that's what I want.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> You might be surprised at how locked down some of this stuff is. You usually can't even see the detailed specs of a SoC without paying for it.
> 
> And I hate to rain on more parades here but...what the hell is this "motion recharge" some of your keep going on about? As it works in watches, as someone mentioned, it's just a weight used to wind-up the mechanism rather than you having to manually do it every day or so. The other thing I can think of is passing a magnet through a coil to generate a small current. That's useful for a flashlight and little more. And it's bulky.


Basically it's a small rotor that changes kinetic energy from movement to electrically energy. The energy is then stored in an accumulator which is similar to a battery. They are used in kinetic watches.
Edit: you can get more information here http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=13&ved=0CJ0BEBYwDA&url=http://m.wisegeek.com/what-are-kinetic-watches.htm&ei=xF-LT7eYKc-TtweLgunNCQ&usg=AFQjCNFu1wYxXmbm7VHJjZRx2ahUT6p9sg

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> You might be surprised at how locked down some of this stuff is. You usually can't even see the detailed specs of a SoC without paying for it.
> 
> And I hate to rain on more parades here but...what the hell is this "motion recharge" some of your keep going on about? As it works in watches, as someone mentioned, it's just a weight used to wind-up the mechanism rather than you having to manually do it every day or so. The other thing I can think of is passing a magnet through a coil to generate a small current. That's useful for a flashlight and little more. And it's bulky.
> 
> So, are we going for the ideal phone that could be built with tech from the next few years, or just batshit crazy stuff? Because if it's an anything goes deal, imagine Google project glass only embedded in contacts and controllable by thought rather than voice: that's what I want.


Very true, motion recharge and solar recharge are not going to work for these devices because they just don't translate into anywhere near enough energy.

What's kind of cool is that last thing you mentioned might not be super far off (well, commercially it is far off). BCIs already exist and have been used for certain disabled people (e.g., severe quadriplegics) that can't use computers for obvious reasons. I think I heard somewhere that IBM is trying to develop something similar to this but for actual commercial use and it may only be a few years off... Kind of a scary thought but I'd be all for it!!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> Android is adaptable so you will probably just need to drop in new drivers and I wouldn't be suprised if drivers were installed like graphics drivers in windows. There can always be sockets.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Have you ever tried installing GPU drivers on linux (like Nvidia)? I don't mean "apt-get install nvidia-driver" I mean getting the most current ones directly from Nvidia. It's a huge pain in the ass to install, assuming you do it without breaking your computer in some way that results in more work to fix. Definitely nothing like installing GPU drivers on Windows.


----------



## Black00StangGT (Jan 5, 2012)

Not sure if this has been mentioned or not but take a look at this article that was on droid life last year. It's pretty much a technology that would allow you to charge your phone by touching or swiping your screen. I thought that would be a pretty slick feature even though its a film that could be put on existing phones but imagine if that was somehow built into the glass or under it, how nice would it be to be texting or playing a game and have your phone charging at the same time without needing it connected to a charger ya know.

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/06/24/finger-your-screen-charge-your-battery-with-new-nanotechnology/


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

sonicxml said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned or not but take a look at this article that was on droid life last year. It's pretty much a technology that would allow you to charge your phone by touching or swiping your screen. I thought that would be a pretty slick feature even though its a film that could be put on existing phones but imagine if that was somehow built into the glass or under it, how nice would it be to be texting or playing a game and have your phone charging at the same time without needing it connected to a charger ya know.
> 
> http://www.droid-lif...nanotechnology/


Hasn't been mentioned, but that would be awesome







Also the motion charging seems like it would be touch though unless you're walking or running. The people at desks all day would be screwed haha


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

For all of the people who want edge to edge screens


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Not sure if this was mentioned, but how about some high quality mics? I know that trying to record live music with decent quality on the Gnex is practically impossible.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

hazard209 said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned, but how about some high quality mics? I know that trying to record live music with decent quality on the Gnex is practically impossible.


That's any phone nowadays. I was at a Pretty Lights concert and all I could hear was distortion haha, but I'll add it in.

*OP Updated with new images and info.*


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

We all agree to keep the curved screen right?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> We all agree to keep the curved screen right?


Lol yep, just imaging it's a contour display in the pictures


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> That's any phone nowadays. I was at a Pretty Lights concert and all I could hear was distortion haha, but I'll add it in.


I think the DroidX had three mics and some audio settings in the video recorder for live music. If I remember correctly, it worked rather well.


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

So when do we all donate to make this bad ass piece of technology.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Hahaha  Gotta start somewhere


Women are so crafty. Gotta give you credit tho, ive seen a couple of threads like this get started but everybody was like "yadda yadda, that's impossible" and then they died down. I guess it helps having an enthused project leader. If I started this project it would look like this by now:







edit: so did you start on paper? Or on the comp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

throwbot said:


> Women are so crafty. Gotta give you credit tho, ive seen a couple of threads like this get started but everybody was like "yadda yadda, that's impossible" and then they died down. I guess it helps having an enthused project leader. If I started this project it would look like this by now:
> View attachment 22665
> 
> edit: so did you start on paper? Or on the comp
> ...


Hahaha I drew just drew that on some printer paper when I was between classes


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Although everyone is just dreaming and not serious, there is always kickstarter for such things 

Also...6 feet wireless charging?









I'll assume that was meant to be 6mm


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> Although everyone is just dreaming and not serious, there is always kickstarter for such things
> 
> Also...6 feet wireless charging?
> 
> I'll assume that was meant to be 6mm


There is a wireless charging method that works over those distances but it's very tricky. It I involves maintaining a line of sight with the base thing and the receiver and I can't remember how the energy is transmitted but not by induction coils. It's probably microwave. Your other option is a Tesla coil which is cool as hell, but full of it's own problems


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> There is a wireless charging method that works over those distances but it's very tricky. It I involves maintaining a line of sight with the base thing and the receiver and I can't remember how the energy is transmitted but not by induction coils. It's probably microwave. Your other option is a Tesla coil which is cool as hell, but full of it's own problems


I know it's possible from the history story of Tesla and J.P. Morgan where Tesla wanted wireless power over whole cities and Morgan asked "Where do you put the meter?" That was the end of that pretty much. I just don't see it being feasible though in a case like this though without it interfering with other devices as well as the issues you described already.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> I know it's possible from the history story of Tesla and J.P. Morgan where Tesla wanted wireless power over whole cities and Morgan asked "Where do you put the meter?" That was the end of that pretty much. I just don't see it being feasible though in a case like this though without it interfering with other devices as well as the issues you described already.


Exactly. I just mentioned Tesla coils because Tesla was one hell of a genius and that was really the first method of wireless electricity. Now we have induction coils but they have to be very close to one another. And now there is this tech that was shown at CES that works over longer distances but I can't recall it's name or how it worked.

And speaking of futuristic, anyone see the pebble watch on kickstarter? I think I'll be getting one. Maybe that's what it will take to get me to go running. Maybe not ,but there's a lot more you can do with it so I don't think I'll regret it. Wonder how it'll affect battery life on my phone though...


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

* Additional Galaxy SIII Details Revealed - Multiple Colors, a 1080p Display, and a Quad-core Exynos Processor?*









http://www.droid-life.com/2012/04/16/additional-galaxy-siii-details-revealed-multiple-colors-a-1080p-display-and-a-quad-core-exynos-processor/


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> * Additional Galaxy SIII Details Revealed - Multiple Colors, a 1080p Display, and a Quad-core Exynos Processor?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! 1080p screen is ummm...not needed but cool? This device better have a BIG battery to support it's rumored features or else have lots of chargers and spare batteries laying around. If these specs are even close and it hits VzW so long GNex lol.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Holy crap! 1080p screen is ummm...not needed but cool? This device better have a BIG battery to support it's rumored features or else have lots of chargers and spare batteries laying around. If these specs are even close and it hits VzW so long GNex lol.


Haha I know!  I doubt it'll have a 1080p screen but we'll know in a few weeks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> For all of the people who want edge to edge screens


I like this better!


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Same, I like the minimalism (no curvy edges). I couldn't help but wonder if someone from apple came across this and next thing we know, some of the stuff in this thread is in the next iphone or a couple generations later. Lol.









Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> Same, I like the minimalism (no curvy edges). I couldn't help but wonder if someone from apple came across this and next thing we know, some of the stuff in this thread is in the next iphone or a couple generations later. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


We need a patent and an investor.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> For all of the people who want edge to edge screens


Dang you work for Motorola??







lol


----------



## Black00StangGT (Jan 5, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> That's kind of what I was going for. The front's getting revamped in a bit
> 
> Hasn't been mentioned, but that would be awesome
> 
> ...


Haha very true, I think motion charging would be great for law enforcement and trade workers but like you said wouldn't be to useful for people at desks all day. On another note I think it would be pretty cool to have a phone made from a truly scratch/abrasion proof material that still looks sleek and presentable at the same time.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Haha I know!  I doubt it'll have a 1080p screen but we'll know in a few weeks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its possible though. Its been done before: http://www.ortustech.co.jp/english/news/20101026.html


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Its possible though. Its been done before: http://www.ortustech.co.jp/english/news/20101026.html


Oooooooo. Add that to the list?


----------



## thekylebrody (Oct 13, 2011)

"They may say I'm a dreamer.. But I'm not the only one.."

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Man, if that's what the gs3 really looks like that thing is going to be soooooo sweet. I prolly like it so much BC it looks so much like sexy nexy.

I'm already hating myself for loving that phone, lol. Its okay, nexy, I still love the shit out of you. But we might have to have an open relationship, depending on what I see may 3rd. Which by the way, is the day before the new avengers movie comes out, which will be aweeeeesoooome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I would like the ability to create 10 second mp4 quality (at least) boot animation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Man, if that's what the gs3 really looks like that thing is going to be soooooo sweet. I prolly like it so much BC it looks so much like sexy nexy.
> 
> I'm already hating myself for loving that phone, lol. Its okay, nexy, I still love the shit out of you. But we might have to have an open relationship, depending on what I see may 3rd. Which by the way, is the day before the new avengers movie comes out, which will be aweeeeesoooome
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


It better not have hard keys though.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

winner00 said:


> It better not have hard keys though.


^ This! That would ruin the phone in a big way IMO.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

winner00 said:


> ^ This! That would ruin the phone in a big way IMO.


Agreed. I don't understand hard keys anymore. Time for them to die.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

winner00 said:


> Agreed. I don't understand hard keys anymore. Time for them to die.


Yeah I know what you mean, that's kind of the last thing the nexus really has on that phone







lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Agreed. I don't understand hard keys anymore. Time for them to die.


I don't think Samsung will take a step back from what it's already done. I'm think it's gonna be a boxier Gnex to fit more screen in there to be honest


----------



## automaddux (Jan 19, 2012)

nocoast said:


> I'd be more interested in dual snap dragons..word on the street is that they are outperforming the tegra quads...besides that 4000 mAh is LARGE....there is a new technology coming out soon that is going to increase the amount of li-ion cells that can be used in a certain amount of space exponentially. (My father owns an electronic engineering firm, specifically makes batteries for phone mfgs....that word was from him) Any who the non removable is a deal breaker for me....I walk around with 4 extended 2100 stocks... (8400 mah....three in my left Jean pocket...my phone/the 4th in my right.) And I can honestly say its of no disconvenience, annoyance, or even discomfort to me to have that tiny bit of extra padding in my left pocket ...interchangeable batteries ftw. I dont know if your local big red rep has been trying to push the (I think its moto) on the go plugin phone charger onto its customers but they have been here. Stating that for just 50 bucks I could get a cpl extra thousand mAH nd I jus laughed and asked why anyone (besides a razr/razr maxx/Droid with a fixed battery) would choose that over this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I thought I was bad carrying around two extras. this really made me laugh out loud

about the dream phone, it needs to be beautiful and thin. that's one thing I like about my phone is that even with a case it's still thinner than most phones out there and definitely thinner than the *phone with those horrible cases you have to put on them in order to forget that your phone is encased in GLASS. (still the stupidest idea I ever heard of).


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

automaddux said:


> Man I thought I was bad carrying around two extras. this really made me laugh out loud
> 
> about the dream phone, it needs to be beautiful and thin. that's one thing I like about my phone is that even with a case it's still thinner than most phones out there and definitely thinner than the *phone with those horrible cases you have to put on them in order to forget that your phone is encased in GLASS. (still the stupidest idea I ever heard of).


It doesn't have to be stupid thin. Just don't turn into a thunderbolt and we'll be OK.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> It doesn't have to be stupid thin. Just don't turn into a thunderbolt and we'll be OK.


Everytime I read about or see a TBolt I get nautious lol. I liked it when I had it but looking back at the denial I was clearly in while using it it wasn't that great. I'm an AOSP kinda guy and hate Sense. I got it for 4G and it was their best phone IMO at the time. CM7 had way too many issues on that phone and oh man I was so glad the day the GNex came out to finally have true real AOSP. Mmmmmm butter!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Everytime I read about or see a TBolt I get nautious lol. I liked it when I had it but looking back at the denial I was clearly in while using it it wasn't that great. I'm an AOSP kinda guy and hate Sense. I got it for 4G and it was their best phone IMO at the time. CM7 had way too many issues on that phone and oh man I was so glad the day the GNex came out to finally have true real AOSP. Mmmmmm butter!


I was given a TB last year in July and I hated it from the time I got it. I could not wait for the GNex. I let my wife use the TB a few weeks back and she absolutely despised that thing. Got her a Rezound and she couldnt be happier.

I think all TB users are in denial lol


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I was given a TB last year in July and I hated it from the time I got it. I could not wait for the GNex. I let my wife use the TB a few weeks back and she absolutely despised that thing. Got her a Rezound and she couldnt be happier.
> 
> I think all TB users are in denial lol


I got a TB for free, and I found out why it was free real quick.

My wife has it now, and she like it tho. Of course, it is running CM7, and I themed everything pink for her.

My perfect phone is the Galaxy Nexus right now. I usually buy a new phone every year tho, so we will have to see whats next.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I was given a TB last year in July and I hated it from the time I got it. I could not wait for the GNex. I let my wife use the TB a few weeks back and she absolutely despised that thing. Got her a Rezound and she couldnt be happier.
> 
> I think all TB users are in denial lol


lol do we live similar lives? Same name for daughters and my wife got my TBolt and hated it and got her the Rezound as well. She likes it a lot too.


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Why you guys hatin on the bolt? Once I bamfd it it was money. Only reason I jumped ship to gnex is...its a nexus..duh lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

shadowpunx said:


> Why you guys hatin on the bolt? Once I bamfd it it was money. Only reason I jumped ship to gnex is...its a nexus..duh lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


dunno, just bad experience with it. Being the first 4G out of the gate was the problem. It just never lived up to the hype I guess. Plus bad battery life that makes my Gnex look like a MAXX haha


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

shadowpunx said:


> Why you guys hatin on the bolt? Once I bamfd it it was money. Only reason I jumped ship to gnex is...its a nexus..duh lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


BAMF did well with Sense ROMs but it was still Sense...yuck!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The Thunderbolt wasn't terrible. Sense was pretty terrible and it was a bitch to get a working RIL for AOSP ROMs, but CM7 helped. I've got a friend still running slayher's CM7 which hasn't been updated for, what, 8 months? It's better than the Droid I had before it.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol do we live similar lives? Same name for daughters and my wife got my TBolt and hated it and got her the Rezound as well. She likes it a lot too.


Hey, so is that really a 302 boss?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

It was a worse experience for me than anyone. I jumped to get one when the Tbolt was release, because I felt that I was buying into being on LTE. Needless to say that there is still no LTE in my area after all this time.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Shay D. Life said:


> It was a worse experience for me than anyone. I jumped to get one when the Tbolt was release, because I felt that I was buying into being on LTE. Needless to say that there is still no LTE in my area after all this time.


Exactly. One of my friends actually moved to an LTE area just for the LTE service after he graduated from college haha


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Exactly. One of my friends actually moved to an LTE area just for the LTE service after he graduated from college haha


It actually was food for thought though. They had the audacity to sell me a device without me being able to use it in my area. Partly my fault for rushing into it, but a company should make sure you can use LTE on an LTE device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Shay D. Life said:


> It actually was food for thought though. They had the audacity to sell me a device without me being able to use it in my area. Partly my fault for rushing into it, but a company should make sure you can use LTE on an LTE device.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


My service is so wishy-washy:

At school: 4 bars of 4G, but I stay on wifi to save battery.
At work: 1 bar of 4G, but I stay on wifi to save battery.
At home: 2-3 bars of 4G, I could care less about battery.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> The Thunderbolt wasn't terrible. Sense was pretty terrible and it was a bitch to get a working RIL for AOSP ROMs, but CM7 helped. I've got a friend still running slayher's CM7 which hasn't been updated for, what, 8 months? It's better than the Droid I had before it.


The Thunderbolt is a beast build wise. My friend drops his all the time and it's still intact.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> The Thunderbolt is a beast build wise. My friend drops his all the time and it's still intact.


My poor thunderbolt. Dropped more times than I can remember and still works. Though it has now been relegated to "test bitch" for apps I develop.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I got the thunderbolt shortly after it came out and I still don't have LTE. Didn't really buy it for the LTE though.



nklenchik said:


> The Thunderbolt is a beast build wise. My friend drops his all the time and it's still intact.


I disagree. That stupid battery cover was flimsy. Mine make all kinds of noises by the power button. Not as bad as the rezound though. That thing creaked all around. Just texting or unlocking the phone drove me nuts.


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Exactly. One of my friends actually moved to an LTE area just for the LTE service after he graduated from college haha


Epic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> My service is so wishy-washy:
> 
> At school: 4 bars of 4G, but I stay on wifi to save battery.
> At work: 1 bar of 4G, but I stay on wifi to save battery.
> At home: 2-3 bars of 4G, I could care less about battery.


mine sucks. I just happen to have a dead zone over part of my house (the rest has like 1-2 bars of fringe 4g, so not really fast 4g), and a dead zone over my school. Unfortunately, everywhere else I go my service is fine - its just in those two places.

EDIT: idea. the phone should have a built in femtocell so you will never have 0 bars - except if you're in the middle of nowhere


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

yarly said:


> My poor thunderbolt. Dropped more times than I can remember and still works. Though it has now been relegated to "test bitch" for apps I develop.


I know, I'm the king of dropping phones. Particularly following bong rips, I have a tendency to hop in my car and set my phone in my lap. Gets me eeeeeverytime. Soon as I stand up to get out of my car- fwap. Gets me all the time.

People bitch about Sammy's build quality, but I'll tell ya this much: go to YouTube and look at drop tests. If there's a Sammy in there, it'll win. I think its where they are so light. Of course, the metal chassis in the nexus really makes a big difference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

throwbot said:


> I know, I'm the king of dropping phones. Particularly following bong rips, I have a tendency to hop in my car and set my phone in my lap. Gets me eeeeeverytime. Soon as I stand up to get out of my car- fwap. Gets me all the time.
> 
> People bitch about Sammy's build quality, but I'll tell ya this much: go to YouTube and look at drop tests. If there's a Sammy in there, it'll win. I think its where they are so light. Of course, the metal chassis in the nexus really makes a big difference.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yeah, I dropped it so much, I ended up buying a case for the Nexus so it wouldn't like it had been in a war zone in a year, lol.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

yarly said:


> Yeah, I dropped it so much, I ended up buying a case for the Nexus so it wouldn't like it had been in a war zone in a year, lol.


Yeah, cases have worked wonders for my phone. I got a skin and put it on thinking my ringke would fit over top of it-- I'm kind of glad it didn't tho, BC as great as the ringke looks it would look like shit by now if I had used it all winter and spring. My cruzerlite keeps it pretty safe.

And hell, just the skin helps a little. My nexus took a dip into my bowl of cereal earlier tonight. I had my daughter in my lap and had a bowl of cereal on my knee and was one handed typing on my phone and it just slipped head first right down in it. I pulled the battery real quick tho and had to use some mineral spirits on a q tip around the power button to get it to start working again; the milk was making it stick. My little girl was more upset than I was BC she thought it was ruined and wasn't gonna get to play world of goo, lol.

Edit: maybe we could add water/milk- proof to the list on the perfect phone 

.•°I love my little girl, Bella°•.


----------



## mweich (Oct 21, 2011)

Hopefully you guys and gals get some more interest now. Great thread! http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/fridays-big-question-is-there-a-perfect-device-r658


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

mweich said:


> Hopefully you guys and gals get some more interest now. Great thread! http://rootzwiki.com...ect-device-r658


Mucho love from this side of the screen


----------



## Rainbowtron (Apr 14, 2012)

IDGAF about the thickness because we can't realistically expect better batteries without sacrificing that. I'd love to have a huge beast of a device with 4,500 MAH battery, 4.5" screen, quad-core ARM, and slide-out keyboard the size and weight of the original gameboy. I've seen the insides of these devices when repairing shattered screens, and I can tell you that they're already as compact as you're going to get without reducing your battery life any more, inventing a new battery formula, widespread implimentation of witricity(not likely any time soon), or requiring a separate battery pack connected by a wire and remains in your pocket(which I suspect is what Project Glass will need for prolonged daily use). People are already complaining about 12-hour standby on high-end devices with extended batteries.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

I disagree, currently there are on going projects to extend battery life (like for electric cars and such). I know a project at northwestern (I t think) that promises to increase battery life by ten folds.

Swyped from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Rainbowtron said:


> IDGAF about the thickness because we can't realistically expect better batteries without sacrificing that.


In fact pretty soon we will be seeing exactly this...Masterchung is right, li-ion technology is about to get a LOT bigger in capacity with a far greater density of cells...coming from the son of a li-ion mfg....
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Wake me up when we have carbon nanotube "batteries"


----------



## omid_freesky (Jan 15, 2012)

GALAXY NEXUS look alike

1. 12mp camera with 60fps 1080 VIDEO
2. 5" HD screen (edge to edge)
3. bigger battery 2000+ (removable)
4. micro SD (it's a must)
5. ( i love the notification light on GN)
6. NO BUTTONS in front
7. quad core 1.5 or +
8. 1.5 GB RAM
9. STRONG speakers

i'm welling to pay 2000+ USD for a phone like this

PS: i like Galaxy Note (which i own now) but it's toooo WIDE : it's 5.3" AND 800pixels wide (720 would be much better)


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Nokia knew what they were doing when they made the 900. If this ditched the capacitive buttons, actually had an HD display and ran Android I'd be sold.


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Nokia knew what they were doing when they made the 900. If this ditched the capacitive buttons, actually had an HD display and ran Android I'd be sold.


+1

BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd oUt GnEx LtE


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Nokia knew what they were doing when they made the 900. If this ditched the capacitive buttons, actually had an HD display and ran Android I'd be sold.


Couldn't agree more. Beautiful device! If it ran stock ICS I would want it sooooo bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> BAMF did well with Sense ROMs but it was still Sense...yuck!


Yeah sense roms were were really solid on them, I ended up running one till I got the gnex only cuz aosp had lots of problems with wifi/3g


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Damn you XDA! lol

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/the-perfect-phone/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The article comments on xda articles creep me out with how close the theme for them looks to facebook's. Makes me initially think I'm somehow signed into facebook on another site when I'm not.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

That guy is an idiot. We never said it had to be practical. We're just having some fun.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

If it was bendable/ foldable...screen size problem solved!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> If it was bendable/ foldable...screen size problem solved!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


OLED based display screens can be actually, just not the rest of the device...yet.


----------



## Rage1080 (May 12, 2012)

Why has nobody mentioned projection technology for smartphones?

Plenty of phones already implement it, and the technology to make it a great resolution is getting smaller and smaller. I would like to see everyone forgetting about tablets and laptops within 20 years and carrying around a smartphone (quadcore i7 equivalent with 4 gigs of RAM) with a projector for a big screen and voice recognition that is more comfortable to work with than typing. Or another projector utilizing touch keyboard technology. Thoughts?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Nokia knew what they were doing when they made the 900. If this ditched the capacitive buttons, actually had an HD display and ran Android I'd be sold.


Personally I think the n900 is a ugly device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I made this as a joke for a friend who is thinking about going from his gnex to the new htc phone
I really do not like HTC anymore since the thunderbolt and now that I have gnex. the hardware buttons are in the perfect spot, nav buttons rule and headphone jack on the bottom? winning! htc fails


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> I made this as a joke for a friend who is thinking about going from his gnex to the new htc phone
> I really do not like HTC anymore since the thunderbolt and now that I have gnex. the hardware buttons are in the perfect spot, nav buttons rule and headphone jack on the bottom? winning! htc fails


I lol'd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Dream phone:
Nexus branding (doh!)
4.3in xhdpi AOMLED (don't need any bigger)
3000 mAh removable battery
femtocell built in
gorilla glass 2.0
1.6Ghz processor of some sort
screen fills up entire front glass panel, except for 1/8" up top for speaker, notification led, and ffc
8MP rear camera, low lighting & continuous auto focus shit that the gnex has
5MP ffc
6 mm thick
squarish design
black, white, and red color options
~100 g
fucking indestructible


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

If this phone had an sd card slot, the Nexus, I wouldn't need another phone for a longggg time


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a "galaxy nexus 2" just quad core & lte, bump up the storage, possibly different build material but i dont want to have to worry if it drops a la the iphone


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Might want to add better radios.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

ledyidencegon said:


> Keeping mieszkania bydgoszcz doing this in your mind, it really is surely worth taking the time and difficulty to ensure this surprise an individual spend packages the highest achievable impression. Whether http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov you will be now an adult, choosing a treat for your own mommy so that you can show you're never ever also aged to comprehend what Mum's carried out to suit your needs, or maybe a happy parent or guardian supporting your own personal small children go with a gift to provide on their mom, the product range associated with Mothers morning photo presents which you'll want to right now decide on will mean there's sure Pieczątki to be an element that specifically suits your costs. It is not information about the actual treats by themselves, naturally. Delivering the Mom's evening card marvelous method of mieszkania bydgoszcz showing you have not szafy warszawa forgotten about manufactured, or what it indicates, as well as picking the optimal just one in the substantial offering of homemade cards accessible will make the many variation. Creating some sort of cards utilising an photograph of your personal will certainly make certain that it must be normally the one cards most importantly people of which is different as well as highlites the center. Pieczątki Exactly what Mother probably would not end up being happy to be able to open up an package and locate she is considering a new cards which, instead of having a cliched http://www.restorethegulf.gov art work or maybe anodyne image, sporting activities the pleased smiling photograph involving her own youngsters? Creating a credit card like this will be as uncomplicated as merely getting a cards, as well as the same is true of the process associated with designing bespoke customized presents for example photograph textbooks.


And so it begins.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

